# Imprinted Collared Dove to right home.



## StaceyA (Aug 29, 2011)

He is a sweetie and very obsessed with me. I would like to find him a forever partner to the RIGHT home. I think he is a male and I keep him in a cage but he would prefer to be with me at all times and I cant with my new schedule and I also have cats. 

I am in South Florida. please email at [email protected]


----------

